# Switched to 64bit at last



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

I switched to 64bit home premium today.I had to telephone to activate it though,bit of a hassle but what o.

Upto now i have not found anything that does not work,even alcohol120% works fine.It somehow feels a bit snappier than x86 and when i get more ram,i wont have to reinstall.







Took me ages to find a 64bit home premium disc,in the end i used a ultimate disc,and put my key in straight away and it installed home premium,based on the key.

Any tips i need to know for 64bit guys 

tigger


----------



## viczulis (Nov 27, 2008)

Rating 1 uh ????


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2008)

Unrated.

Vista x64 has far fewer hiccups in support than XP x64 because Microsoft mandated compliance especially for hardware manufacturers.  I would not be at all surprised if Vista x86 is the last 32-bit desktop OS from Microsoft.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 27, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Unrated.
> 
> Vista x64 has far fewer hiccups in support than XP x64 because Microsoft mandated compliance especially for hardware manufacturers.  I would not be at all surprised if Vista x86 is the last 32-bit desktop OS from Microsoft.



windows 7 will be 32bit aswell

i love vista x64, just does feel better and more responsive


----------



## blobster21 (Nov 27, 2008)

> I would not be at all surprised if Vista x86 is the last 32-bit desktop OS from Microsoft



it won't happen before a couple more years because they can't simply draw a line before/after 64bit support, there would be too much dead hardware left to die on the road side because of the lack of proper drivers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

Its the first time i have tried 64bit,and upto now no probs,even with only 2gb of ram,so i am suitably impressed.The snappy feel makes it seem worth while,almost like a differant os to x86.

I am ready for 4gb of ram now


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 27, 2008)

me want 64-bit but I need 4GB of ram


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2008)

The biggest issues I have run unto with x64 is printers, especially sharing printers between x64 machines and x86 machines.

Just make sure whatever computer the printer is connected to, has both the x86 and x64 drivers installed by going into the sharing tab and hitting the "Additional Drivers..." button.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

RadeonX2,i dont think you need 4gb for 64bit,mine seems fine on 2gb.I will be smacking 2x2's in soonest though.


----------



## pagalms (Nov 27, 2008)

There are almost no difference between 2 or 4 GB of ram if you don't run virtual machines or other ram hungry applications


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> RadeonX2,i dont think you need 4gb for 64bit,mine seems fine on 2gb.I will be smacking 2x2's in soonest though.



But I do gaming  so is it worth shifting from XP pro 32-bit to Vista 64-bit with 2GB's of ram? hmmm maybe it's time to get a 2x1GB value rams addon


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

I found a test of 2gb vs 4gb in 64bit vista,and the differance was less than 2% overall.I will be testing some games later so i will post here and whinge or celebrate if its at least as fast as x86.

I say switch to vista 64bit.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> I found a test of 2gb vs 4gb in 64bit vista,and the differance was less than 2% overall.I will be testing some games later so i will post here and whinge or celebrate if its at least as fast as x86.
> 
> I say switch to vista 64bit.



thanks, I'll be waiting for results. I know Crysis in Vista would struggle in 2GB ram


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

I mainly play-

Cod waw,l4d,fallout3,farcry2 now.As long as they run ok,i'm good.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Fallout3 and Crysis both use more than 2GB of RAM on with high-max settings.  Though lowering a few settings to make both playable on 2GB of RAM doesn't really affect the looks or gameplay any.


----------



## Tau (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> I switched to 64bit home premium today.I had to telephone to activate it though,bit of a hassle but what o.
> 
> Upto now i have not found anything that does not work,even alcohol120% works fine.It somehow feels a bit snappier than x86 and when i get more ram,i wont have to reinstall.
> 
> ...



Did you notice the bootup time slowing down a little bit when you switched to 64?  

I recently migrated one of the new laptops over to 64bit and i noticed windows bootup (power button to desktop load) has gotten a little bit slower....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

Tbh,i thought it was quicker.I can time it if you like,from button press to windows.

I am gonna try codwaw now to see what its like.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 27, 2008)

You may find this tool very useful - Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider from NGOHQ  - http://www.ngohq.com/news/13829-driver-signature-enforcement-overrider-ngohq-com.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well i just tried cod waw,and it ran fine at the same maxxed settings as in x86 vista.cool i am happy.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> Well i just tried cod waw,and it ran fine at the same maxxed settings as in x86 vista.cool i am happy.



could you post some screenies on RAM usage? tnx


----------



## blastboy (Nov 27, 2008)

I remember using 64bit its what made me buy 4gb... the difference it made for me was night and day. I mostly game and i do some multitasking. I strongly recommend 4gb of ram when running Vista 64. You may not think you need it at first but as time goes on you will long for it.

Im back to XP strictly for gaming purposes, I actually love vista but some older games just dont work with it. XP till Windows 7 for me.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 27, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> But I do gaming  so is it worth shifting from XP pro 32-bit to Vista 64-bit with 2GB's of ram? hmmm maybe it's time to get a 2x1GB value rams addon



I've been on Vx64 since March, mostly running 4GB of DDR2, but atm only running 2GB and it's just fine for gaming. Don't stress about high ram usage in vista, that's how the OS works...it'll make room for the task at hand. The limitation I noticed is slower multitasking when I have too many memory hogging applicaitons open and running on top of browsers, im's, etc. Overall the gaming experience didn't change, but the OS itself does like to have more than 2GB of ram for those that like to have a bunch of stuff going all the time. I generally game and fold the CPU and GPU at the same time with a browser open, music playing, etc...on 2GB it can get a little hitch alt-tabbing between them, but that should be expected with the load I'm putting on my rig. 4GB does help with how I use my PC for sure tho! But tbh, you'd be fine with 2GB and Vx64!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I've been on Vx64 since March, mostly running 4GB of DDR2, but atm only running 2GB and it's just fine for gaming. Don't stress about high ram usage in vista, that's how the OS works...it'll make room for the task at hand. The limitation I noticed is slower multitasking when I have too many memory hogging applicaitons open and running on top of browsers, im's, etc. Overall the gaming experience didn't change, but the OS itself does like to have more than 2GB of ram for those that like to have a bunch of stuff going all the time. I generally game and fold the CPU and GPU at the same time with a browser open, music playing, etc...on 2GB it can get a little hitch alt-tabbing between them, but that should be expected with the load I'm putting on my rig. 4GB does help with how I use my PC for sure tho! But tbh, you'd be fine with 2GB and Vx64!



oh 1 thing I have a 2GB of USB stick so is it useful in Vista's readyboost?


----------



## Kursah (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never used it tbh...with 2-4GB+ of ram there's really no need imo.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

How can i post screenies of ram usage while running codwaw? if i tab out of the game,wont ram usage drop.


----------



## GLD (Nov 27, 2008)

I have 4gigs with Vista 64, from the begining. I love it. With the ram prices the way they are, there is no reason Not to have 4 gigs (or more) in your 64 bit rigs.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> How can i post screenies of ram usage while running codwaw? if i tab out of the game,wont ram usage drop.



I think it will not drop? if it drops but not much.

here is a review on 2GB RAM vs 4GB RAM on Vista 64-bit game testing 

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/709/3/


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2008)

GLD said:


> I have 4gigs with Vista 64, from the begining. I love it. With the ram prices the way they are, there is no reason Not to have 4 gigs (or more) in your 64 bit rigs.



Agreed, you can get 4GB(2x2GB) of decent DDR2-800 G.Skill for $45.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231122

I just picked up a set of these for my E6600 Rig.  With 2.0v running through them, they do DDR2-800@4-4-4-12 without an issue, or DDR2-1000@5-5-5-15.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ill have to agree on the "snappier" feel of 64 bit in comparison to 32 bit - i paid £7 for a disc, took a week to arrive, another phone call and she was in 

Ill never use 32 bit again. And having 4GB of ram put my mind at ease more than anything, I used to idle @ 54% ram usage in 32bit, with x64 and 4GB of these vipers i idle at a measly 30%


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

I will get 2x2gb sticks as soon as i can afford it.

Thats the review i read newtekie1,seems it doesn't affect gaming too much.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> I will get 2x2gb sticks as soon as i can afford it.
> 
> Thats the review i read newtekie1,seems it doesn't affect gaming too much.



my 4GB kit set me back a lowly £50


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 27, 2008)

When I get some money I'm upgrading to 8gb DDR2.



pagalms said:


> There are almost no difference between 2 or 4 GB of ram if you don't run virtual machines or other ram hungry applications



But with a 4gb kit going for £30 would you pass that crazy deal up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> Tbh,i thought it was quicker.I can time it if you like,from button press to windows.
> 
> I am gonna try codwaw now to see what its like.



let me tell you bud im glad you like vista x64 its an amazing os running ultimate atm...i have had 0 compatability issues which is good but let me make a hint...if you think its fast and feels more snappy now wait till you upgrade ram..i went from 2 to 4 to 8 gigs on vista x64 and each time it felt more amazing so if you think its fast enough and not worht the $$ let me tell you that the diffirence IS noticable and i wouldnt want you to miss out on it.


----------



## department76 (Nov 27, 2008)

don't you love it.  my ultimate x86 key worked on a friends business x64 disc, so now i have ultimate x64 for free.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2008)

I reckon i should be able to afford some 2gb stick at the beginning of next month.

Do 2gb sticks still oc ok? and do i still need to stay away from crucial sticks,or are their 2gb sticks ok? unlike the crappy new single sided ones.

I still havent run my new 2.0v spec ballistix 8500's at their rated speed,let alone oc them.

Any reccomends on 2gb sticks guys please.

EDIT-I'm actually using my 32bit home premium key on a 64bit home premium.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 27, 2008)

tigger said:


> I reckon i should be able to afford some 2gb stick at the beginning of next month.
> 
> Do 2gb sticks still oc ok? and do i still need to stay away from crucial sticks,or are their 2gb sticks ok? unlike the crappy new single sided ones.
> 
> ...



my 2GB sticks rated at 800Mhz cruise along at 1066Mhz all day every day with 2V in them. Easy peasy. Apparently the regular Ballistix clock well, i had some tracers but never got a chance to overclock them properly. 

Recommendations? I love these patriots, apparently G-Skill are good if you can get them, and those new crucial HyperZ (i think thats their name) things are good.


----------



## department76 (Nov 27, 2008)

i just got some patriot viper 2x 2gb (1066, 5-5-5-15 2.1v rated) for really cheap, $65 after MIR, and love them.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh, and always check aria's superspecials out! 

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials/Memory/

Got my Q6600 for under £100 and these extreme vipers for £50 off there!

*edit*

I mean, come on, 4GB of good quality Corsair ram for a shade over £30 - it begs a question of why people even bother buying 2GB of ram and a 32 bit platform in the first place!

http://www.aria.co.uk/SuperSpecials...4GB+PC2-6400+C5+XMS2+(2x2GB)+?productId=27910


----------



## Polarman (Nov 27, 2008)

Good for you if 64 bit is working without issues.

For my part, i'd rather stick with 32bit. Seem's some older games don't like 64bit and such.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 27, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> me want 64-bit but I need 4GB of ram



You don't need to 4GB+ to run 64-bit. You need 64-bit run 4GB which is the oppisite.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't install Vista (any version) on my K8N due to the Code 43 error when using a nForce3 motherboard. I have XP64 in the wings but that doesn't work either. Fuggin' atapi.sys corruption apparently. 

Anyroad, the reason for me posting is this, I swear I posted this ages ago but I can't remember where so, 'ere y'go - Is more memory better?


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 27, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I can't install Vista (any version) on my K8N due to the Code 43 error when using a nForce3 motherboard. I have XP64 in the wings but that doesn't work either. Fuggin' atapi.sys corruption apparently.
> 
> Anyroad, the reason for me posting is this, I swear I posted this ages ago but I can't remember where so, 'ere y'go - Is more memory better?



i take it your holding out for a deneb or an i7 setup?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 27, 2008)

I was, but then I thought, _"I don't actually need a new PC - I might just max out what I have. I haven't even tried XP64 on this rig yet."_ I can't bring myself to swap back over to my A8V as it'll mean reinstalling all of my games.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Polarman said:


> Good for you if 64 bit is working without issues.
> 
> For my part, i'd rather stick with 32bit. Seem's some older games don't like 64bit and such.



I haven't really come across any, what games are you concerned about?


----------



## James1991 (Nov 27, 2008)

department76 said:


> don't you love it.  my ultimate x86 key worked on a friends business x64 disc, so now i have ultimate x64 for free.


all vista disks are the same(that i know of) the only difference is you get x86 and x64 disks, they just put different labels on the disks and put different product keys with them.


RadeonX2 said:


> oh 1 thing I have a 2GB of USB stick so is it useful in Vista's readyboost?


 when i had 2gb of ram readyboost didn't do anything but slow the PC down for me so i wouldn't look forward to it:shadedshu


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 28, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> windows 7 will be 32bit aswell


*FordGT90Concept shakes a fist at Microsoft.*


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

FordGT90Concept said:


> *FordGT90Concept shakes a fist at Microsoft.*



+1 supa lame


----------



## Gilletter (Nov 28, 2008)

Do games run ok in 64 bit???


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 28, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> Do games run ok in 64 bit???



amazingly...i saw a few fps increase on almost all of my games.


----------



## wiak (Nov 28, 2008)

pagalms said:


> There are almost no difference between 2 or 4 GB of ram if you don't run virtual machines or other ram hungry applications



http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2008/07/08/is-more-memory-better/1

note the crysis test, it REALY needs 4GB or it wont run nicely


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Ill have to agree on the "snappier" feel of 64 bit in comparison to 32 bit - i paid £7 for a disc, took a week to arrive, another phone call and she was in
> 
> Ill never use 32 bit again. And having 4GB of ram put my mind at ease more than anything, I used to idle @ 54% ram usage in 32bit, with x64 and 4GB of these vipers i idle at a measly 30%



you know, its funny how everyone who 'takes the plunge' loves it, yet still over 50% of people will tell you x64 just 'doesnt work' and its impossible to find drivers.


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 28, 2008)

James1991 said:


> all vista disks are the same(that i know of) the only difference is you get x86 and x64 disks, they just put different labels on the disks and put different product keys with them.
> 
> Not quite right...at least not in my case...Bought a Vista Ultimate - there a 2 DVD disks in the package - one with x64 and one with x32 - but only one key - works with both, BUT the content on the disks are different


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you know, its funny how everyone who 'takes the plunge' loves it, yet still over 50% of people will tell you x64 just 'doesnt work' and its impossible to find drivers.



Statement of the day ..


----------



## daehxxiD (Nov 28, 2008)

I use the occasion to ask:

How is this thing with the driver signing process? This is basically all that stops me from going 64bit; I really don't want to loose the ability to use modded Desktop Drivers for my Mobile HD2600...

If it is only possible to avoid that check with a hack; how "stable" is that hack?


----------



## silkstone (Nov 28, 2008)

I switched to Vista-64 last month and after inital teething problems i'm quite happy with it. I couldn't getdrivers for my webcam, but i just disabled the driver verification and it worked fine. I also had to upgrade from 2Gb to 4Gb of ram as games (far cry2, crysis) would be extremely stuttery on just 2Gb (even changing the settings to low didn't work)
Now i'm quite happy with it, it's a lot more stable than ol' Xp32.


----------



## Edito (Nov 28, 2008)

Vista 64bit its the way to go i can´t imagine back to 32bit games run better, the system is more responsive and more ram=more performance in 64bit thats why im looking forward to more ram...


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

Dixxhead said:


> I use the occasion to ask:
> 
> How is this thing with the driver signing process? This is basically all that stops me from going 64bit; I really don't want to loose the ability to use modded Desktop Drivers for my Mobile HD2600...
> 
> If it is only possible to avoid that check with a hack; how "stable" is that hack?



I think you it asks you if you want to install an insigned driver and if warns you what might happen if you do and that they do not recommend it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

Dixxhead said:


> I use the occasion to ask:
> 
> How is this thing with the driver signing process? This is basically all that stops me from going 64bit; I really don't want to loose the ability to use modded Desktop Drivers for my Mobile HD2600...
> 
> If it is only possible to avoid that check with a hack; how "stable" is that hack?



INF hacks change it to 'unverified' as opposed to unsigned. it does work fine, i've done it with my Nvidia cards before and beta drivers.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

Heres what you need-


----------



## daehxxiD (Nov 28, 2008)

tigger said:


> Heres what you need-



Thanks, so basically this program changes the driver signature to "unverified" instead of "unsigned"? Or does it force the signature check off altogether.

Anyhow, thanks. Now I can seriously consider passing to 64bit... *searching for good ram to get them to 4gb*


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

Dixxhead said:


> Thanks, so basically this program changes the driver signature to "unverified" instead of "unsigned"?



Yes

I have'nt tried it,but i reckon it should be fine.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

Dixxhead said:


> Thanks, so basically this program changes the driver signature to "unverified" instead of "unsigned"? Or does it force the signature check off altogether.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks. Now I can seriously consider passing to 64bit... *searching for good ram to get them to 4gb*



newegg has some black friday special on, something ridiclous like $25 for 4GB, with free shipping. check the hot deals section, it'll be in there.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I found that just turning driver signing off via the command line was enough

Run this in a cmd window:

*Bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks ON*

Reboot, then install the driver.
I have yet to come across a non-digitally signed driver that this hasn't worked on.  
The next time you reboot, integritychecks will be back on, but the non-signed driver will be installed and work fine.

While we are kind of on this subject, another great program you might want to check out is *VistaBootPro*.  It is great if you don't want to have to remember the command line every time you come across a driver that doesn't work(Rivatuner is a big one).  You can just fire up VistaBootPro and select the check box to disable integrity checks, and reboot.  It has a bunch of other useful features related to Vista booting also.

Also, if you like TweakUI for Windows XP, you might want to look into WinBubble.  It gives a lot of the same features that TweakUI did.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2008)

newtekie: stop downloading rivatuner from 3rd party sites, the version on guru3D comes with a native x64 signed driver.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I always download it direct from Guru3D.  Up until 2.20 Vista still bitched about not being able to install the driver.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

Are these any good?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-033-KS&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=817&name=Kingston%20HyperX%204GB%20(2x2GB)%20DDR2%20PC2-8500C6%201066MHz%20Dual%20Channel%20Kit%20(KHX8500AD2K2/4G)


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

1066@6-6-6-18 seems a bit high to me.  For that speed I would think 5-5-5-15 would be about as loose as I would want to go.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

tigger said:


> RadeonX2,i dont think you need 4gb for 64bit,mine seems fine on 2gb.I will be smacking 2x2's in soonest though.



Depending on what you are doing, the 4gb will be epic, going from 2gb to 4gb with Crysis Warhead gave me about 8fps in vista. It's also really nice for SupCom in later heavy games.

But ya you should feel quicker, processor power with a 64bit program I gain around 5-10%.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you know, its funny how everyone who 'takes the plunge' loves it, yet still over 50% of people will tell you x64 just 'doesnt work' and its impossible to find drivers.



I don't get that... Driver issues are nill, driver issues for us with newer hardware are practically non existent.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 28, 2008)

funny how lots of ppl are taking to the plunge its like we are seeing the light lol did u back up everything tigger if so whats best for doing so?

Im thinking of buying an ext hd too deciding between buffalo turbo 1 tera and a western digital ext elements any preferences?


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

niko084 said:


> I don't get that... Driver issues are nill, driver issues for us with newer hardware are practically non existent.



Never had a driver issue with x64 ... I have with 32bit though


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 28, 2008)

ps cheap ram on play not sure how good but good price!

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/57486...DDR2-200pin-SoDIMM-Laptop-Memory/Product.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a 160gb 2.5" hdd for backup.It slots into a bay in my pc,and connects to the sata on my mobo for quick read/write speeds.

I cant understand why someone would buy a 1tb usb external,usb is so slow for an hdd.

I will be buying them sticks on tuesday,i'm sure i can get the timings down a bit.

That ram is indeed cheap,but i want 1066 minimum.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 28, 2008)

so here's my plan when I get a copy of Vista 64-bit

-Get another 2x1GB of value rams
-OC my Q6600 to 3.6GHz I know its stable I tried it lately and prime stable
-what Vista 64-bit should I get?


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 28, 2008)

It's only good to me (compared to other windows versions anyway lol) b/c I stripped it.
Not stripped, it's just a pain in the ass.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

Home premium 64bit,radeonx2.I think ultimate is a waste of money.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> so here's my plan when I get a copy of Vista 64-bit
> 
> -Get another 2x1GB of value rams
> -OC my Q6600 to 3.6GHz I know its stable I tried it lately and prime stable
> -what Vista 64-bit should I get?



Depends on what you use, I personally like Home Prem and Business, mainly because Home Basic is so limiting.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

I couldn't go with anything below Business.  The lack of Remote Desktop in Home Premium kills it for me.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> I couldn't go with anything below Business.  The lack of Remote Desktop in Home Premium kills it for me.



LogMeIn  or for higher quality VNC


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> LogMeIn  or for higher quality VNC



I use VNC myself, but yes those are resolutions to that issue.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

The listening clients for both of those are way to bloated compared to the terminal services client, and I really hate installing anything extra to get functionality built into Windows already.

Not to mention VNC's lack of security unless setup properly, which is a pain to have to do every time I reformat a computer.

There certainly are "solutions" to the issue if absolutely necessary, but nothing as good as Remote Desktop, IMO.

Besides, there isn't anything that Home Premium offers me over Business that I would ever use.

Of course, I now have Ultimate sitting waiting to be installed now, so it doesn't really matter.  My next reformats of my machines will be with Ultimate.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> The listening clients for both of those are way to bloated compared to the terminal services client, and I really hate installing anything extra to get functionality built into Windows already.
> 
> Not to mention VNC's lack of security unless setup properly, which is a pain to have to do every time I reformat a computer.
> 
> ...



I purposefully make it a point to always use 3rd party apps b/c M$'s always suck.

There's also NetSupport.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> I purposefully make it a point to always use 3rd party apps b/c M$'s always suck.



You have pretty much just invalidated everything you have said right there.

Yep, you are really sticking it to Microsoft by not using their completely free apps, its really hurting them I'm sure.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> You have pretty much just invalidated everything you have said right there.
> 
> Yep, you are really sticking it to Microsoft by not using their completely free apps, its really hurting them I'm sure.



No, dee dee dee, it would be hurting me b/c they're unproductive.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 28, 2008)

bit off topic but tigger u used to have my board would u reccommend me buying another sammie 750 f1 and goin raid? i know the usb ones are slow but pretty cheap and not too bothered about speed when im backing up.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

TheGuruStud said:


> I purposefully make it a point to always use 3rd party apps b/c M$'s always suck.
> 
> There's also NetSupport.



I respectfully disagree, I would rather microsoft brought out thier own Anti Virus and own image editing applications than have to use third party apps. It means that it will be built around the OS and be more efficient since microsoft would know how to utilise thier own OS fully. Also I find that when you install 3rd party apps the lifespan of the OS tends to drop dramatically.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

Tbh,with two 750gb drives,i would use raid 1,raid 0 is ok but risky.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

tigger said:


> Tbh,with two 750gb drives,i would use raid 1,raid 0 is ok but risky.



Eh, for the price get 3 of the WD 640's and run Raid 5


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

Could i add another samsung sp2504c 250gb and run mine in raid 5?


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

tigger said:


> Could i add another samsung sp2504c 250gb and run mine in raid 5?



Yes sir, look at a raid5 calculator though because more drives gives you better return on your space. Personally I like running 4+ drives for Raid 5.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Usually you would have to make a new array, so you would loose all your data currently on the array.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 28, 2008)

would there be a tangible speed increase running raid 0 with two sammies (already have one)


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Usually you would have to make a new array, so you would loose all your data currently on the array.



Indeed, ghost is to a separate drive, then make the new array and image it back on


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> would there be a tangible speed increase running raid 0 with two sammies (already have one)



In read/write throughput yes, a great increase.

You would see big programs launch faster, windows load faster, but other than that very few applications need the read/write speeds so for everyday use you wouldn't see much per your risk of losing everything.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 28, 2008)

is the risk any greater then having a single hard drive though?


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> is the risk any greater then having a single hard drive though?



Yes, you are twice as likely to loose all your data.  Two drives in RAID 0 doubles your failure rate.


----------



## niko084 (Nov 28, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, you are twice as likely to loose all your data.  Two drives in RAID 0 doubles your failure rate.



On top of the fact that if your board fries you need to find another board with the same raid controller.

Raid 5 is a stripe with parity, you lose a tiny bit of speed and gain redundancy. I personally love raid 5, more $$ efficient and 0+1.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 28, 2008)

viczulis said:


> Rating 1 uh ????



a rating of 1 is given when vista cant produce diagnostic results from your hardware.  The rating is based on different pieces of hardware from your computer, and the end figure is the result of the lowest figure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 28, 2008)

Thats because i never bothered to run the test thing.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2008)

RadeonX2 said:


> so here's my plan when I get a copy of Vista 64-bit
> 
> -Get another 2x1GB of value rams
> -OC my Q6600 to 3.6GHz I know its stable I tried it lately and prime stable
> -what Vista 64-bit should I get?



home premium or ultimate. theres very little difference between the two for a gamer, so home premium should be your preference.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol tigger not bothered about your rating  dont think i will bother with raid sounds too risky! 

Might dual boot vista and xp for a lil while as I know current mod for Total war wont work with vista I think (grand campaign) can I install vista to a new drive (gonna get a new one checked speeds for usb hd so slow!) and still dual boot?

Hows your gaming goin Fallout running ok? Dx10 much of a difference?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 29, 2008)

I tried codwaw last night while my mates were here.The framerate was top notch,about 60 average but climbimg to over 70 at times.Not bad with 2gb of ram.I will have 4gb soon though.


----------



## paulo7 (Nov 29, 2008)

only tried the beta of that so far cant wait for gta next week!


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 29, 2008)

paulo7 said:


> lol tigger not bothered about your rating  dont think i will bother with raid sounds too risky!
> 
> Might dual boot vista and xp for a lil while as I know current mod for Total war wont work with vista I think (grand campaign) can I install vista to a new drive (gonna get a new one checked speeds for usb hd so slow!) and still dual boot?
> 
> Hows your gaming goin Fallout running ok? Dx10 much of a difference?



If you are going to go RAID here are a few tips:

1.) Use one of the redundant types of RAID.  If you only have 2 drives, use RAID 1.  If you have 3 or more drives, use RAID 5.  Both offer higher read speeds, which will lower load times, RAID 1 doesn't increase write speeds, but RAID 5 definitely does.  My RAID 5 array Read speed is 150MB/s average, and the best part is that the speed is constant across the entire drive, there is no speed drop off towards the end of the drive like a normal hard drive.  Write speed averages about 120MB/s.  And if one of the drives fail, I don't lose a single bit of data.

2.) Use a dedicated RAID card, not onboard.  This way, if your motherboard dies, or you upgrade motherboard, you can move the entire array without problem.

I currently dual boot XP and Vista, I never boot in XP anymore, but it is nice to have if needed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered 2x2gb of crucial ballistix pc6400.They tested them on toms hardware and got them to 1200 at 6.5.6.16 2.0v.I will try them and see what they will do.I will try and pop a spreader off and see what chips are on them if i can too.


----------

